# 100% polyester fleece throw?



## XarcZai (Jul 27, 2011)

Are these safe for hedgehogs?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

As long as there are no loose threads for his claws or teeth to get caught on, it should be perfectly fine


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I got a fleece throw before and it had a decorative stitching around the edge that came loose. Be careful of threads and gaps.


----------

